# mehrere String zusammenfügen



## akwung (14 Oktober 2011)

Hallo

eine kleine Frage:  wie kann man mehrerer String zusammenfügen.
CONCAT kann leider nur 2 parameter zusammensetzen.

Gruß



Arthur


----------



## Cerberus (14 Oktober 2011)

mehrere CONCATs


----------



## Scrat (16 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Arthur,

verwende doch einfach mehrere CONCATs hintereinander.


```
sAusgabe := CONCAT(sText1, sText2);
sAusgabe := CONCAT(sAusgabe, sText3);
sAusgabe := CONCAT(sAusgabe, sText4);
...
```


Gruß Scrat


----------



## siegener19 (30 April 2016)

Scrat schrieb:


> Hallo Arthur,
> 
> verwende doch einfach mehrere CONCATs hintereinander.
> 
> ...




Man kann aber nicht unbegrenzt viele Strings hintereinander reihen.


----------

